# fresh water sump Help,



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 90g that I will be stocking with a single Fahaka Puffer, and I have a 30g tank that I wish to use as a sump and I have a over flow box + return pump.

I've done a lot of searching on the web and youtube and can't seem to find any info/photos that would help me. I'm more convinced that a tickle filter style would be my best choice, due to bio balls being cheaper than ceramic rings.

Does anyone out there have any plans? Photos? that I can use to help me figure out how to make this?

Thanks.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Try you tube . I found lots of useful sump info there. Great ideas on creative ways to use the bio balls esp. in trickle systems.
My understanding is when using a trickle filter the oxygen level is much higher which allows the bacteria to function far more effectively. (thats what I heard on youtube anyways haha)


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

My head heart so much from searching the net for the past 4 hours trying to find something to get the ball rolling for me on this one, maybe I'm asking the wrong question.

Maybe I should ask,

How many gallons of bio balls should I be using for the tickle filter for my 90g with a single Fahaka Puffer?

After I know this then I can try and figure out how I'm going to make a drip pan to reach them all and keep all the bio balls above the water line in the sump.


Well there went half a pack of smokes.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I got 3 gallons of bio balls off ebay for 25$ plus shipping. I was planning to use that on my sump for my 180 gallon with about 1 gallon I already had.
I think the more the merrier really. it would depend how much space you have in your sump. 
I saw a you tube video of a guy who makes a trickle filter using only 2 - 5 gallon buckets and a small pump. he put the buckets inside each other and put holes in the top bucket and filled it with bio balls. the pump was in the second bucket. 
viola tricklefiltersympatico


----------

